# What is the ideal(average) download speed for 256 Kbps BSNL plan 625



## ajayritik (Aug 30, 2010)

I have recently taken BSN 625 plan i.e 256 Kbps download. However I see that download speed is not more than 30 KBps. Is this the average speed that one should expect? When I took the connection in the first week of August till 10 days back I got speeds ranging aroun 100 KBps. However for the past week I don't get speed over 30 KBps.

Earlier I had connection with local provider for 128 Kbps with which I used to get 24 KBPS download. I thought with the BSNL plan which is the double I would get around 40 KBPS atleast.

Are there any tweaks etc which can better my speed?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 30, 2010)

256 Kbps = 30 KBps download speed


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2010)

yaah 30KBps is the most u can get....


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 30, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> 256 Kbps = 30 KBps download speed





sujoyp said:


> yaah 30KBps is the most u can get....



Guys are there any ways to up this speed?

What could have been the reason for me getting higher speeds initially?

Maybe they got me hooked to a higher speed plan by mistake or will this continue to happen for the first two weeks every month?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 31, 2010)

see, your download speed is
256 k*b*ps i.e. 256 kilo*bits* per second which is equal to 256/8=32 k*B*ps i.e. 32 kilo*bytes* per second.
So that is the maximum you'll get (notice the difference, small b and capitel B)

As for the higher speeds initially, BSNL gives unlimited full speed downloads for the first 10-15 of the connection for which you won't be charged anything. May be this offer was running when you took the connection


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 31, 2010)

@op
your speed seems okay
+1 to coolbuddy's explanation!

sorry guys offtopic question

guys i am getting an average speed of 53-54KBps(downloading torrent files using VUZE) 
i am using UL750 plan
is this normal?
shouldn't i get closer to 60KBps?

also the connection is getting terminated after 2-3 hrs and 
then reconnecting again
i.e the dsl light is turning off suddenly and reconnecting after 5-6 minutes
this is happening at least thrice a day
this is happening for past 3 weeks or so(my connection is 10 months old)


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 31, 2010)

Your ideal DL speed is *25-30kBps*..

You can get *30-45kBps* using BSNL GPRS on 2G sim in 274/- plan (unlimited)

I'm using BSNL 2G sim and getting around *350-400kbps* DL speed in 274/- plan (*not everyone*)


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 31, 2010)

the only way to up the speed is to get a new plan, the 750UL is a good option.

I have airtel, i got better speeds, something like 58-60kBps when i was on 512kbps.now i get nearly 125-130kBps on the 1mbps connection. Did you try port forwarding?


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 31, 2010)

BSNL has doubled the speed for its unlimited plans so u can get about 60kbps dload speed for 750UL. 

@ajayritik : which modem/router are u using?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 31, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> @op
> your speed seems okay
> +1 to coolbuddy's explanation!
> 
> ...



I am on 2mbps connection and I get max 220kBps with uTorrent, averages around 200kBps. SO I think 53-54 is good enough.
The disconnection problem is happening with me too. I switch on around 4AM and can't sleep properly after that coz if I don't keep checking the connection it would simply disconnect and switching on the PC would be wasted. Generally happens around 6:30-7:00 i.e. around 3 hours after connecting. could it be a problem with the modem? heating problem maybe.

What is port forwarding? does it help increase speeds? I would love it if I could somehow get around 230-240 constant coz my speed is 256


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> As for the higher speeds initially, *BSNL gives unlimited full speed downloads for the first 10-15 of the connection for which you won't be charged anything.* May be this offer was running when you took the connection


What could this 10-15 be? I wanted to put more details on this. Will I be getting the same kind of higher speed every month during the first two weeks or could it be only the first couple of weeks of my taking the new connection? 


rajan1311 said:


> the only way to up the speed is to get a new plan, the 750UL is a good option.
> 
> I have airtel, i got better speeds, something like 58-60kBps when i was on 512kbps.now i get nearly 125-130kBps on the 1mbps connection. Did you try port forwarding?


I haven't tried port forwarding. Could you give more details on this and also would this help much?


Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> BSNL has doubled the speed for its unlimited plans so u can get about 60kbps dload speed for 750UL.
> 
> @ajayritik : which modem/router are u using?


I think the name is Citi or something the one given by BSNL and it is Type A I think. Any other details you would need apart this on the modem?


----------



## acewin (Aug 31, 2010)

@cool buddy it maybe a modem problem, happens to me to. I restart the modem and again it is fine. Though many a times it goes up and down. which broadband plan are you in.But, for me the problem comes in hours so I leave my downloads for 5-6 hours without any probs.

UL 750 == 512 KBps unlimited download max speed 62 Kbps average speed 50 KBps(considering all ups and downs). Max I have seen is 66 Kbps in my torrent client
I would suggest OP to get this plan it is better than 625 plan.



no port forwarding or anything will better the speed. Speed limit is set from the exchange for your account so you cannot do anything. 

I do not understand Airtel plans, around March April when I tried to change from BSNL to Airtel the person who came to collect my form made me confuse by saying this plan is not available or that has changed, later they delayed in providing me the connection in meantime BSNL increased the speed and I asked Airtel people to close the application and got my deposit refunded in a month. All this when I was expecting Airtel customer care to handle it better.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> What could this 10-15 be? I wanted to put more details on this. Will I be getting the same kind of higher speed every month during the first two weeks or could it be only the first couple of weeks of my taking the new connection?



Oh sorry, it was 10-15 days. Not every month, just the first 10-15 days of the new connection.


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2010)

never knew that, my first 10-15 days were bad LOL, wasnt even getting proper connection LOL. Finally I complained in exchange and they checked the line again and after that wallah it worked good. and dl speed of 30-31 Kbps max in 256 Kbps connection

@cool and you still did not say which plan you have take


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm in 500 combo plan which has night unlimited from 2 AM to 8 AM. I generally download around 3-4 hours daily in the morning although currently I am downloading 5-5.5 hours daily. At ~210 kBps I get 1 GB in 80-85 minutes. So I get over 3.5 GB in 5 hours.
The problem is not heating, there's some problem in the line coz I am noticing the blinking of the link light sometimes just after switching on the connection. If the problem persists, I'll have to complain.
Anyways, over the last 2 and half years that I have had this connection, I am pretty satisfied with it. There hasn't been any major problem (except a Rs. 31,000 bill when I changed the plan). There are some minor issues, but guess that's fine coz there's no competition at these prices. nobody's offering 2 mbps at 550 per month


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 1, 2010)

So guys do you think I should move over to some other plan maybe 500 Combo? What are your suggestions?


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2010)

i guessed that you wud be using either 500 or 1000 plan.
I tried to change but was not much happy speeds at that time were not coming good for me and my download limit of 1.5 GB got over just by browsing(FB, orkut other online apps)
I do not want 31000 bill cannot pay it  rather I keep myself limited to normal unlimited plans.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> I'm in 500 combo plan which has night unlimited from 2 AM to 8 AM. I generally download around 3-4 hours daily in the morning although currently I am downloading 5-5.5 hours daily. At ~210 kBps I get 1 GB in 80-85 minutes. So I get over 3.5 GB in 5 hours.
> The problem is not heating, there's some problem in the line coz I am noticing the blinking of the link light sometimes just after switching on the connection. If the problem persists, I'll have to complain.
> Anyways, over the last 2 and half years that I have had this connection, I am pretty satisfied with it. There hasn't been any major problem (except a Rs. 31,000 bill when I changed the plan). There are some minor issues, but guess that's fine coz there's no competition at these prices. nobody's offering 2 mbps at 550 per month



I like this 500 Combo plan but I think the only catch is since I'm working guy I don't think I can be awake so late in the night to keep something for download. Maybe the only thing I can do is get up at 6 AM or something and try to keep something for download for around 2hrs maybe. I didn't get you on this Rs 31,000? What's the reason for that bill?

And I think this plan will have some amount of limit when it comes to download during day time right?


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2010)

for downloading UL 750(only plan with unlimited download throughout too bad BSNL has also gone Airtel way), 500 combo and 600 combo are the best plans.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2010)

I got that bill coz they changed the plan in the middle of the month and billed me according to the old plan which had 1 GB free usage. I didn't pay that bill, they rectified it later.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 1, 2010)

port forwarding does not improve speeds, but in my case,it helped in keeping the speeds more constant, else  it was like a roller coaster ride.


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 1, 2010)

change to airtel. i use impatience 899 of 4mbps and get download speeds anywhere from 100kBps (certain websites) - 750 kBps (rarely but i have got it). average speed is 500-550kBps. check for any unlimited plans from airtel.


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2010)

*kbps = *kilobits per second
*kBps =* kilobytes per second

Type them as the way many have written over here.

You are getting more than what you should, good for you and enjoy. 

Airtel's plans are a joke. After 6GB you enjoy 256kbps unlimited or 32kBps.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2010)

@coolbuddy great that u didnt have to pay 31k bill but I paid Rs.7k bill for night unlimited and was very frustrated...

I used to start download with a scheduler and stop it accordingly but bsnl wants us to get connected after 2 and disconnect before 8 or else they charge 200-300MBs...after that bill I manually connect after 2


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 2, 2010)

guys 
i have shifted to my new desktop today
and please forgive my noobishness
i can't seem to get the computer to connect to the Internet properly
i am using UL750
earlier i used to get 52KBps-59KBps
now the speed has taken a huge hit while surfing  
(digit forum takes a minute to open up)
could the bundled norton antivirus be the problem?


----------



## dsmarty (Sep 2, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> guys
> i have shifted to my new desktop today
> and please forgive my noobishness
> i can't seem to get the computer to connect to the Internet properly
> ...



Try google public DNS to boost your surfing speed...
Preferred dns: *8.8.8.8*
Alternate dns: *8.8.4.4*


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2010)

@funkysourav ...I think the unstable internet connection is due to rainy season...howz rain now days in ur city...just wait some days more, in winter and summer speed will be back to normal


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 2, 2010)

If you still have the old desktop, could you once connect the internet through the old machine to determine if the PC is at fault or the connection. If you are using USB, try connecting through ethernet

I never use scheduler to connect, but I always schedule a disconnection at 7:59 to keep a 1 minute gap for time difference between server and PC.

Anyways, their system has been upgraded. Now the session automatically resets at 2 AM and 8 AM. So people are unlikely to face those issues now. Earlier each session used to last for half hour irrespective of the start time. So if we disconnected and reconnected at 7:58, we would enjoy unlimited download upto 8:28 coz the conenction had been made before night unlimited was over. But this was changed around Nov-Dec last year.


----------



## acewin (Sep 3, 2010)

dsmarty said:


> Try google public DNS to boost your surfing speed...
> Preferred dns: *8.8.8.8*
> Alternate dns: *8.8.4.4*



+1 nice response. having a DNS does not increases your broadband speed but it certainly betters responsiveness. I see this always. connecting normally to my router I see sites not opening properly but when i connect to my office network and then see sites load up fine without any issues(because I am using a different DNS than my router).
That is even if my downloads working fine from torrents, other sites are not loading up properly

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

copy pasting my response here from funky's desktop thread

any problem with BSNL ---> you should know contact number of BSNL exchange for your location and the IVRS number for lodging complaint to BSNL. Put a complaint and then call the exchange. The complaint number goes automatically to the exchange. You can also put the complaint online if internet is working.

rainy season does not affect speed but the connection to the server, it directly affects working of broadband as the connection to the server not getting fixed and the connection getting dropped. if connection to the server is not proper we certainly will get all kinds of problem.


----------

